# New guy on the block



## Mesachie Man (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello everyone; I'm new. I recently retired and moved to a tiny village on Vancouver Island. I'm in the midst of my first beekeeping course and enjoying it. I look forward to consulting these forums as I venture into beekeeping for the first time.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! The source be with you.


----------



## Mesachie Man (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you America's Beekeeper.


----------



## Mesachie Man (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you Nate. I anticipate being stung a few times myself, on this path.


----------



## Mesachie Man (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you Ten Bears. I think I'm feeling the source right now.


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

welcome from the east coast.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with your bees.


----------



## Mesachie Man (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you FrogPondWarrior.


----------



## Mesachie Man (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you Gary G.
I hope to be worthy.


----------

